# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Construyendo Perú entrega piscigranja en localidad loretana de Nauta

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Nauta, may. 08 (ANDINA).-* Una piscigranja en la cual se sembrarán diversas especies ictiológicas para fomentar su consumo, entregó el programa Construyendo Perú - Zonal Loreto al Instituto Superior Tecnológico Medina Bello, ubicado en la ciudad de Nauta, capital de la provincia de Loreto.  
La piscigranja tiene un área de 102 por 25 metros y una profundidad de dos metros. Recibe las aguas de una quebrada cercana y está enclavada en una pequeña depresión geográfica propicia para tal fin, en los terrenos de la institución educativa. 
Entre las especies ictiológicas que se sembrarán en esta piscigranja destacan el paco, gamitana, acahuarazú y palometa. 
Además de fomentar el consumo del pescado, el proyecto servirá para que los alumnos del instituto realicen estudios y prácticas en este rubro. 
Antes del sembrado de las especies ictiológicas, los participantes de Construyendo Perú revisaron los recipientes con los alevinos de diversas clases para ser depositados en su nuevo hábitat.  
La obra se realizó con un aporte de Construyendo Perú ascendente a 53 mil soles y generó más de 40 empleos temporales entre los pobladores de la zona.Temas similares: Damnificados de terremoto en Ica instalan piscigranja de tilapias para mejorar ingresos Artículo: Minag entrega hoy constancias de financiamiento a 99 productores agropecuarios Ministro de Agricultura entrega hoy recursos para funcionamiento de núcleos ejecutores Minag entrega hoy obras para impulsar Agroexportación en La Libertad Ministro de Agricultura entrega S/. 6.18 millones a gobierno regional de Loreto

----------

